
HTTP Error 418: "I'm a teapot" - nickb
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_HTTP_status_codes
======
wmf
And it's already been removed. Jokes don't last long in Wikipedia.

~~~
jamess
It's not really a joke, it's actually from an RFC. The IETF has a noble
tradition of publishing amusing RFCs on April 1st. cf. IP datagrams on Avian
Carriers, Electricity over IP et al.

